# College station fishing



## Aggie_rm (Apr 2, 2014)

Howdy I'm looking for any decent spots to fish in the college station area? I'm new to the area and I'm looking for any good places to go right after class to relax and have a line in the water. I know about gibbons and Somerville but I was looking for something a little closer. Bass and cats preferably And I'll be fishing off the bank. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Justin
Class of 2015


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Never fished these rivers but the Brazos River is to the west and Navasota River to the east. Do a search but I believe both hold some impressive cats.


----------



## Signa (May 18, 2009)

*Central Park; gabbard park: lake Bryan; pond next to CS police station*

I never had big success in Lake Bryan. On sunny days I often bring my kids to Gabbar or Central Park to catch sunfish. Say hi when you see me with 3 young girls fishing. TPWD stocks cats in Central Park pond in warm seasons and trouts in winter


----------



## WTAggie (Sep 22, 2012)

You can try Nantucket Lake outside of town off of Highway 6. I have some friends that go out and catch bass. One day I'll get around to going out there, best of luck!


----------



## Catfish-hunter (Aug 23, 2013)

Like deer hunting,sometime it's better to spend time driving than to waste time fishing. If it's just to relax,then grab a box of worms and go perch jerk where ever there is live water. A lot of different species and you can get hooked. No cleaning of fish,different scenery,we enjoy the fishes eagerness to bite.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I graduated from A&M in 2004 so my information is a little outdated. The police station was my favorite place to fish. I would catch perch in a cast net and cast from the parking lot "pier" to in front of the pier on the other side and catch cats from 2-17 pounds. There was also a little spot to the right of the pier on the other side by the "point" that sticks out. I never figured out Central Park but the police station was not fished as much by others so I preferred it.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Police station, research park, the golf course in Bryan villa Maria I think, behind SAMs use to have good fish. Not sure if it dried up or not. 
Somerville, gibbons
Check the Aggie Anglers. They're fishing all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Try Central Park, They stock that pond with trout. Nice place just to relax. I have caught bass & catfish there. the 2 times I have been.


----------



## Aggie_rm (Apr 2, 2014)

thanks everyone for the advice. gonna go to the police station pond Friday and see whats out there


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Throw stuff that others aren't throwing. Few flip jigs in ponds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beacham23 (Apr 3, 2014)

*The Truth for Fishing in College Station, Texas as of Spring 2014*

*THE TRUTH about College Station fishing- Spring, 2014*

First, let me say that I am about to graduate and have been fishing here since I first moved here. I have tried EVERY named body of water within 30 miles of here and MANY unnamed holes. I never spend less than 2-3 hours in a spot (even small holes). That said,

*[Fin Feather Lake] Bryan*
There are a lot of comments and replies about the police pond, central park pond (stocked trout or bass), George Bush pond, Gabbard, etc. But the honest truth is that most of those are decent AT BEST, but *Fin Feather* (In Bryan- 5 min drive) blows them all out of the water if you're looking for some fun bass fishing. Has a spot to pull up on the south end of the lake (just on the west side of the railroad tracks). MOST people that I see fishing for bass walk down the railroad side because it looks easy- wrong idea. Go west and there are several very large areas on the bank to fish with stumps, logs, weeds, etc and the bass LOVE them. If you don't want to get muddy, you can walk behind in the grassy field very easily (You can even drive here to start- I RECOMMEND THIS)

But you don't wanna get snagged so,

HERE'S THE TRICK- Go get you a bag of Zoom Baby Brush Hogs and some weighted hooks from Walmart. The brush hogs are kinda near the bottom of the worms, and I grab the big Red 1/32 oz weighted hooks. I've had best luck with Watermelon Red, but i think most would do you well. If you rig them up the right way it makes it perfect to just roll right over snags. Cast it out, let it sit for about 10 seconds and jerk it a couple inches all the way in. Be patient!

Here's a link that shows you how to rig em and play em
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewzoombrushhog.html

I pulled up 11 in 2.5 hours in the worst part of the day a few days ago. They're never bigger than a pound, but never small than a half pound. They're a blast for anyone to catch. The brush hog is definitely your best bet around here, at least for spring.

*As far as all the other lakes go-*

*Gabbard Park*
I have fished Gabbard more than any park because it's within walking distance of my house. Generally- TERRIBLE for catching bass and even catfish. But today I caught 2 decent sized bass with a brush hog. You can pull up perch every 10 seconds in Gabbard off the docks, and pretty much any pond- it just gets old quick... *The trick to pulling 3 perch up in a minute is TINY HOOKS and nightcrawlers!* People can never catch them because they pop off. Grab a little pack of the SMALLEST hooks you can buy (they are ridiculously small) Take any line and break off about a half inch of the nightcrawler (worms), throw it on the hook and any weight and drop it down right off the docks- they'll be biting within minutes.

*Central Park*
I haven't had the greatest of luck at Central Park... ever. One time I caught 2 tiny catfish in 2 hours. I went the day after rainbow trout were supposedly stocked and they had been caught already (I think this was just a one time incident).

*Police Pond*
Great perch pond, once again. Tiny hooks, worms, pull em out right off the docks. Haven't been in about a year, but I would occasionally catch a decent bass, but 1 an hour at BEST.

*George Bush Pond*
POTENTIAL. But INSANELY picky. I have fished this pond for DOZENS of hours. From 630-10am several times. I have pulled out probably an average of 1 bass per 2 hours  The reason I have fished it so much and say it has potential is because _they jump everywhere constantly_. It is very irritating, but I know there must be a trick. Someone please tell me if you know it! 

*Navasota River* (Only if you like some _crazy_ fun)
You can access it a few places, but I go off a spot where it meets Highway 30 (South-east of CS). 5+ foot gar EVERYWHERE. A lot of people don't like em, but alligator gar make for a fun fight! Get a 12-24in piece of rope and fray an end of it. Hook or even tied it to your string. Toss it out and drag it along the top of the water. The gars that you will already see on top of the water will snatch it up and get their teeth stuck. TONS of fun, I definitely recommend it.

*Nantucket Lake*
Only fished it once for 5 minutes and got kicked off, but I've heard it's incredible (It's a private lake so I am not saying fish it illegally- that's your choice). I asked a couple houses if I could fish on their property very nicely and they both said no, but hey, you could get lucky! I'd try it.

*Brian Golf Course Pond*
Heard GREAT things, but haven't tried it yet. Always just drive 30 seconds more up the road for Fin Feather 

Hope this helps! I have looked for information on College Station fishing for years and could never find anything super helpful... Here ya go!!!

Please let me know if you find any honey holes!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the Brian Golf Course pond has signage warning of arsenic contamination. I think it's posted for fishing, swimming, snorkeling, scuba diving, surfing, and other water sports. 

In fact, I'm pretty sure the sign says to not try and retrieve your balls from the drink, but that might just be a ploy. Of course, not that I would ever hit my ball into the water. I just read the sign as I watch my buddies rooting around on the bank. Eh hem.

Besides the places listed, remember that Somerville and Gibbons Creek aren't too far off.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cody C said:


> Police station, research park, the golf course in Bryan villa Maria I think, behind SAMs use to have good fish. Not sure if it dried up or not.
> Somerville, gibbons
> Check the Aggie Anglers. They're fishing all the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't eat the fish from the Bryan Golf Course, radiation spill years ago, you can catch some monster 3 eyes mutants though ;-)


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Go to the wildlife and fisheries building (Nagle Hall) and look up Dr. Delbert Gatlin, tell him you know a former student of his named John Gardner (class of '95) and ask if it would be possible for you to do a little catch and release bass fishing sometimes in the reservoir by the aquaculture research facility in exchange for some mowing or other help once in a while. The facility is off Hwy 60 headed SW towards Snook, after you cross the Brazos river, it is 1.4 miles to the turn-in on your left. I've caught numerous 5# plus in there, and there's a couple of flatbottoms to use if you can work something out. Tell him I said hello if you see him, he's a great guy. Ask him to tell you about the Aggie secret fishing lake too (assuming it hasn't changed ownership or anything). There's a private reservoir not far that the owner allows only boy scout troops and current A&M students to fish. There are 10# plus florida largemouth in it.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Go to the wildlife and fisheries building (Nagle Hall) and look up Dr. Delbert Gatlin, tell him you know a former student of his named John Gardner (class of '95) and ask if it would be possible for you to do a little catch and release bass fishing sometimes in the reservoir by the aquaculture research facility in exchange for some mowing or other help once in a while. The facility is off Hwy 60 headed SW towards Snook, after you cross the Brazos river, it is 1.4 miles to the turn-in on your left. I've caught numerous 5# plus in there, and there's a couple of flatbottoms to use if you can work something out. Tell him I said hello if you see him, he's a great guy. Ask him to tell you about the Aggie secret fishing lake too (assuming it hasn't changed ownership or anything). There's a private reservoir not far that the owner allows only boy scout troops and current A&M students to fish. There are 10# plus florida largemouth in it.


Just ask him if you can pay gas and go fish gibbons with him. Bring him some 4" and 5" hollow belly swim baits. Forget the name, but he likes the ones they sell at Walmart at Harvey Mitchell.

WFSC '12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

Fin feather is full of arsenic!!!!!! Careful what you do there.


----------

